# 30 second wait time?



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

why has the wait time between searches been extended by ten seconds?
twenty seconds was hard enough. 

edit: i'm not complaining, just curious.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Because you feel like a woman but aren't sure how to talk about it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Because you feel like a woman but aren't sure how to talk about it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



It's okay, you are working as the Cube intended. Now that Stitchy seems to have abandoned you, you're questioning your sex life. You've begun to create femininity within yourself to cope for the loss.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

do you think there will really be cake?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

If you bitch enough.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

hi chris!


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

I already said this, it's to reduce server load.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks!


----------

